# CWR backups



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I had to sbf to .340 then upgrade back to cm7.
I am on latest recovery with superuser updated.
I'm getting a MD5 mismatch and am curious if there is a work-around or a method to at least recover the /data.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

u could possibly look in the folder that the backup creates...on ur sdcard i think its clockwork/backups/*nameofbackup* and open then flash just the data.img part. Dn if it'll work that way or not. Or try opening the img and see what it looks like in there. maybe u can pull all the data outa the .IMG and put it all back urself using root explorer or something. All just ideas...not sure any of this will work


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

have you tried this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=714114

also, make sure you dont have any spaces or odd characters in the folder name. That can cause the md5 mismatch.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll try both, It's definitely not the name though, it's named "cyan" (no quotes).
I'll try adb then decompiling the data img and see what I can recover.

EDIT: made a new md5, hoping data wasn't corrupt *fingers crossed*


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Winning!
booted/no force closes


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nice good to hear that


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!

damn, the mods for the X are awesome xD


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

you're welcome man. glad it worked. I would have hated to have to redo everything.
and thanks for the compliment. :smile3:


----------

